# Trivia 10/9



## luckytrim (Oct 9, 2019)

trivia 10/9
DID YOU KNOW...
When the Titanic went down, Only 4 women from first class died  during the sinking, compared to 89 third-class women. 


1. On TV, who lived at 704 Hauser Street in Queens, New  York?
  a. - the Huxtables
  b. - The Bunkers
  c. - The Jeffersons
  d. - The Kramdens
2. What is 'Peanuts' characters Lucy and Linus' surname  ?
3. The four bases adenine, cytosine, guanine and thymine,  otherwise known as
A,C,G and T, when linked together in long sequences make  what?
4. Baskin Robbins is famous for its ____ flavors of ice  cream.
(Looking for a number here...)
5. How many amendments are there to the U.S. Constitution  ?
  a. - 25
  b. - 26
  c. - 27
  d. - 28
6. Who provides the voice for the stout-hearted mouse 'Stuart  Little' in the 
movie 'Stuart Little'?
7. The Olympians were the 12 gods who lived on Mount Olympus.  What was the 
name for the group of Greek gods who came before  them?
8. The image of veteran horror actor Vincent Price once graced  the box of 
which Milton Bradley board game of the 1970s?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Clyde Barrow’s middle name was Chestnut; Bonnie’s middle name  was Elizabeth.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Van Pelt
3. DNA
4. 31
5. - b
6.  Michael J. Fox
7. the Titans
8. Hangman

TRUTH !!
Bonnie Elizabeth Parker and Clyde Chestnut Barrow were a pair  of criminals
from Texas who robbed banks in the 1930s. They were  popularized in the movie
"Bonnie and Clyde" which could've been called "Elizabeth and  Chestnut".


----------

